# 2 Pumilio tadpoles in one film canister



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

My female Rambala pumilio transported 2 tadpoles in the same film canister...

There are other empty canisters that have no tadpoles in them.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Should I transfer one into one of the empty canisters or let nature take its course?


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

If you can safely get it out, I'd transfer it to the closest canister.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I'd let nature takes its course ;-)


----------



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

I decided to transfer it to a nearby empty canister...

I'll provide an update whether she feeds the tad or not.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The danger there, is that sometimes a very small disturbance can cause the parents to abandon both tads. Moving a brom an inch could cause problems.
I would have left them be.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilio tadpoles don't have the mouth parts to cannibalize each other so the two together should make it okay. If you relocate an oophaga tadpole as little as an inch, there is an excellent chance you've doomed it to starvation (which while also "nature taking its course" is not really that ethical). 

See Stynoski, Jennifer L. "Discrimination of offspring by indirect recognition in an egg-feeding dendrobatid frog, Oophaga pumilio." Animal Behaviour 78.6 (2009): 1351-1356. 

available here https://www.harding.edu/plummer/herp/pdf/wilhelmamp10.pdf 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This is also of good value in that sort of discussion 

https://scholarlyrepository.miami.e...redir=1&article=1733&context=oa_dissertations

Stynoski, Jennifer L. Behavioral ecology of parental care in a dendrobatid frog (Oophaga pumilio). Diss. University of Miami, 2012.

some comments 

Ed


----------



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ed said:


> This is also of good value in that sort of discussion
> 
> https://scholarlyrepository.miami.e...redir=1&article=1733&context=oa_dissertations
> 
> ...


Reading this now... some interesting stuff in here thanks ed.


----------

